# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  [duvida] que peixe é este

## Olivier Fernandes

ola pessoal

uma duvida

que peixe é este porque tem uma historia gira

este peixe foi do 1º que tive e ja tem 2 anos no meu aquario 

foi o unico que resistui a uma "matança"que tive no aquario e o giro é que esteve um mes desaparecido .

era castanho as pintas brancas e quando voltou era desta cor

não sei que tipo de peixe é

cumps FERNANDES

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Chama-se aqui Hogfish ou um Bodianus diana ou Bodianus pulchellus. Tens foto mais perto ?

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

desculpem a demora 

mas estava a espera da luz acender aqui fica as fotos do meu aquario  e ja agora do dia 7 a 15 vou ao continente e estou interessado en corais quem tiver que me manda um pm por favor

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Bodianus diana  :Olá:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Fernandes,

está muito bonito, e vejo que as medidas correctivas contra as algas resultaram! Ainda bem!

Um abraço

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

boas 


muito obrigado pela resposta sobre o peixe a outra pergunta é normal p comportamento dele

ter desaparecido um més?????até vir como esta????

bem agora que ja esta aqui o meu aquario surgem as duvidas ma foto aparece umas bolas amarelas 

o que sera isso????


cumps

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> muito obrigado pela resposta sobre o peixe a outra pergunta é normal p comportamento dele
> 
> ter desaparecido um més?????até vir como esta????


Estranho mas possivel sim...eles comem invertebrados {bristle worms, pods, camaraos, snails etc.}e ate peixes mais pequenos quando adultos. Pela cor dele ele parece que esta maturo.

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

Roberto Pacheco


agora deixou-me preocupado 


sera boa ideia deixar este menino no aquario é porque tiinha 2 camaroes e um desapareceu e tenho ermitas 

sera que não me vai fazer caça aos outros????

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

quando tirares fotos desliga o flas


cumprimentos:

 pedro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto Pacheco
> 
> 
> agora deixou-me preocupado 
> 
> 
> sera boa ideia deixar este menino no aquario é porque tiinha 2 camaroes e um desapareceu e tenho ermitas 
> 
> sera que não me vai fazer caça aos outros????


E bem possivel especialmente se ainda nao se ajustou a comida preparada.

----------

